# Peachtree TV Braves games



## insur4u (Mar 25, 2008)

Everyone Email Dish T.v. To Add Peachtree Tv To Their Lineup. All The Former Altanta Braves Baseball Games That Were On Tbs, Are Now On The The New Time Warner Station In Atlanta, Called, Peachtree Tv. Their Is Approx 45 Games We Are Going To Miss Across U.s. Because Of This. Since Dish Does Not Provide Mlb Packages. Also Competitor ,comcast Is Carrying This Station On All Their Southern Markets. But The Atlanta Braves Are Also A National Favorite Team. Please Help, Lets Get Everyone To Write To Dish To Get This Station Added.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

WTBS, which was a local station in Atlanta became WPCH and changed its format. WTBS has been different from 'Superstation' TBS which is still available (and now has the national MLB package). Because WPCH is a local station, Dish is not going to be able to add it as a tier or part of a package (unless WPCH is somehow grandfathered still as a superstation, but I am almost positive they gave that up a few years back when they became a real cable station). The station IS available to those in the Atlanta market.


----------



## insur4u (Mar 25, 2008)

alebowgm said:


> WTBS, which was a local station in Atlanta became WPCH and changed its format. WTBS has been different from 'Superstation' TBS which is still available (and now has the national MLB package). Because WPCH is a local station, Dish is not going to be able to add it as a tier or part of a package (unless WPCH is somehow grandfathered still as a superstation, but I am almost positive they gave that up a few years back when they became a real cable station). The station IS available to those in the Atlanta market.


Why is then, that Comcast is carrying this on all their Southern Region Cable stations. Chattanooga Comcast is one of them, also I wrote Peachtree TV and they stated any networks could pick up their station. Paul


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Cable operates under different rules than satellite. It is unfortunate and unfair ... but that's the rules.

If PeachTree started a cable channel separate from the broadcast operations they would be able to get coverage similar to other RSNs. At the moment they are broadcast ... and _must_ be treated by satellite carriers as broadcast.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

insur4u said:


> Everyone Email Dish T.v. To Add Peachtree Tv To Their Lineup. All The Former Altanta Braves Baseball Games That Were On Tbs, Are Now On The The New Time Warner Station In Atlanta, Called, Peachtree Tv. Their Is Approx 45 Games We Are Going To Miss Across U.s. Because Of This. Since Dish Does Not Provide Mlb Packages. Also Competitor ,comcast Is Carrying This Station On All Their Southern Markets. But The Atlanta Braves Are Also A National Favorite Team. Please Help, Lets Get Everyone To Write To Dish To Get This Station Added.


Time Warner sold WTBS to someone. They stripped the games from TBS national's feed.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

A few things:
Time Warner did not sell WTBS. Time Warner changed WTBS to WPCH. For years TBS and WTBS were almost the same. WPCH shows different programming for the most part than TBS.

Comcast in Chattannooga, and across the Southeast in Braves territory, is showing the Peachtree TV games on CSS. Comcast isn't taking the entire channel to the Southeast, just the Braves games.

Several other cable operators and DirecTV have picked up the games as well.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

"Peachtree TV" is just a local station in Atlanta, WPCH-17. DISH, nor any other provider outside of the channel's actual over-the-air range in Atlanta *cannot* legally carry this station. (Note, WPCH is, for complex historical reasons not worth going into here, available in Canada).

As of right now, the games, but not anything else on WPCH, will be carried on Charter and Comcast cable systems, and on DirecTV, in the Braves area, which is Georgia, Tennessee, Alabama, Mississippi, South Carolina, and North Carolina west of apromimatly US 52. Other cable systems, *in that area* could pick up the games. There is ZERO chance of WPCH being on any form of cable or dish outside of its actual OTA range in northern Georgia. There is ZERO chance of these Braves games being on any TV provider of any type anywhere outside of the Braves area, other than via MLBEI. The rights to out-of-market games belong to MLB and the Braves, like every other team, will be in MLBEI.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

They've been pulled in favor of national broadcasts of MLB games for TBS.

And by the way, WPCH isn't TBS anymore. It's (!) an independent. They have WPCH, but it's no superstation anymore. (In Canada, the local version is still alive...but it's the same Atlanta version.)

Think the SportSouth firewall, as I like to call it. And think distant networks and the slew of problems. (I caught the B&C article on May 24, 2006, a full 17 months before the News Monitor came online, for the Channel Chart. It turned out to be the biggest story of the year.) Long story short: Dish violated SHVERA, the court forced Dish to stop carrying distants. Another programmer takes a transponder at 119 and does distant networks. Nice, huh?


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Should add one other point. There is a station in the Atlanta DMA that has the WTBS call signs, but they changed they have NO asscoiation with Time Warner. Basically, it is a -LP station that is just showing MTV programming and thought that grabbing the call signs may make some people thing they were still watching the original WTBS...


----------



## MLB1400 (Aug 8, 2004)

It's very frustrating to me as a Dish Network customer that DirecTV has picked up the 45 Peachtree games but Dish hasn't.

I've been as E* customer for several years, and don't really watch to switch but if they don't pick up the games I might have to.


----------



## insur4u (Mar 25, 2008)

MLB1400 said:


> It's very frustrating to me as a Dish Network customer that DirecTV has picked up the 45 Peachtree games but Dish hasn't.
> 
> I've been as E* customer for several years, and don't really watch to switch but if they don't pick up the games I might have to.


I just read an article on gen discussions on Direct TV, that they are working on contracts as of Thursday, for all markets, including dish,direct tv, to carry these games in the southeast, Ga,Tn,,etc. Will be probably shown on some empty channel??


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=atl&m=3&y=2008


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

insur4u said:


> I just read an article on gen discussions on Direct TV, that they are working on contracts as of Thursday, for all markets, including dish,direct tv, to carry these games in the southeast, Ga,Tn,,etc. Will be probably shown on some empty channel??


It would not be hard to put up a part time RSN for this content. It has been done before.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick said:


> http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=atl&m=3&y=2008


I wonder if WPCH will broadcast the regular season in HD. FSN and SportSouth are broadcasting all the home games in HD.


----------



## MLB1400 (Aug 8, 2004)

James Long said:


> It would not be hard to put up a part time RSN for this content. It has been done before.


I guess it depends on if Dish is willing to make the deal.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

insur4u said:


> Everyone Email Dish T.v. To Add Peachtree Tv To Their Lineup. All The Former Altanta Braves Baseball Games That Were On Tbs, Are Now On The The New Time Warner Station In Atlanta, Called, Peachtree Tv. Their Is Approx 45 Games We Are Going To Miss Across U.s. Because Of This. Since Dish Does Not Provide Mlb Packages. Also Competitor ,comcast Is Carrying This Station On All Their Southern Markets. But The Atlanta Braves Are Also A National Favorite Team. Please Help, Lets Get Everyone To Write To Dish To Get This Station Added.


A National Favorite Team? HAHAHA. OK, I will write to Dish about Peachtree, if you write to Dish about FSNBA-HD.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> I wonder if WPCH will broadcast the regular season in HD. FSN and SportSouth are broadcasting all the home games in HD.


Replying to my own post, WPCH 17.1 is broadcasting the Braves in HD.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Tulsa, I really don't think there are many broadcasters left, if any in the major 4 sports in North America, that don't at least broadcast all home games in HD...


----------



## insur4u (Mar 25, 2008)

elbodude said:


> A National Favorite Team? HAHAHA. OK, I will write to Dish about Peachtree, if you write to Dish about FSNBA-HD.


I GUESS YOU DONT KNOW HISTORY, TBS WAS THE FIRST SUPER STATION BEING BROADCAST NATIONALLY. AT THE SAME TIME ,TED TURNER, THE OWNER STARTED BROADCASTING THE ATLANTA BRAVES GAMES, AND THEYWERE SEEN BY PEOPLE FROM ALL OVER THE U.S., THATS WHY THEY BECAME SUCH A WELL KNOWN TEAM AND LOVED BY SO MANY. GOT ANYTHING ELSE TO SAY.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

insur4u said:


> I GUESS YOU DONT KNOW HISTORY, TBS WAS THE FIRST SUPER STATION BEING BROADCAST NATIONALLY. AT THE SAME TIME ,TED TURNER, THE OWNER STARTED BROADCASTING THE ATLANTA BRAVES GAMES, AND THEYWERE SEEN BY PEOPLE FROM ALL OVER THE U.S., THATS WHY THEY BECAME SUCH A WELL KNOWN TEAM AND LOVED BY SO MANY. GOT ANYTHING ELSE TO SAY.


Yes, shouting is rude.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

RE: Braves games. 
617 (Directv) showed up in the on-screen guide this morning. Not sure if the game will be available to all subscribers, or if you will need a special subscription. Will know shortly


----------



## 30middle (Jan 17, 2008)

well dish has failed again. when every provider around me has it dish once again does not. if my contract was coming up again shortly i would just buy out and switch tonight. Direct TV has had my locals for a year now in HD. Plus a ton more nationally. Why the heck is anyone staying with Dish Network?


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

so how can i watch my braves games here in Michigan???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Subscribe to DirecTV and MLB EI.


----------



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's the reply I got from Peachtree TV regarding Dish network carring the 45 Atlanta Braves games on Peachtree TV.

"Dish Network has not yet announced plans to carry the Braves games on Peachtree TV. Please contact them to find out if they plan to carry the games."


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

sasserfolk said:


> Here's the reply I got from Peachtree TV regarding Dish network carring the 45 Atlanta Braves games on Peachtree TV.
> 
> "Dish Network has not yet announced plans to carry the Braves games on Peachtree TV. Please contact them to find out if they plan to carry the games."


Are you in the Atlanta DMA? Are your locals out of Atlanta?


----------



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> Are you in the Atlanta DMA? Are your locals out of Atlanta?


I am in the Albany, Ga. DMA and that is where we get our locals. The cable company in Albany and DirectTV are carrying Peachtree TV's coverage of 45 Braves games and thus far Dish is not.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> WTBS, which was a local station in Atlanta became WPCH and changed its format. WTBS has been different from 'Superstation' TBS which is still available (and now has the national MLB package). Because WPCH is a local station, Dish is not going to be able to add it as a tier or part of a package (unless WPCH is somehow grandfathered still as a superstation, but I am almost positive they gave that up a few years back when they became a real cable station). The station IS available to those in the Atlanta market.


WPCH is not superstation and WTBS Stopped being one long ago.


----------



## MLB1400 (Aug 8, 2004)

Missing the game tonight on Dish Network and Andruw Jones' return to Atlanta... oh well 

Typical Dish. I really think they're getting to the point where they're not even trying to be competitive with DirecTV.


----------



## jbehm20 (Apr 17, 2008)

How Dish is responding to the issue: 

"We are working diligently to provide the additional Atlanta Braves games carried by Peachtree TV outside of the Atlanta DMA, but we do not have an agreement at this time. We hope to have a resolution soon."

Hopefully Dish* will pick up Peachtree. A lot of angry customers.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Hopefully, this is not too far off topic: Anyone who's getting Peachtree TV via OTA can possibly answer this. When 17.1 was WTBS, my signal strength was in the upper 90's; now it's in the lower 60's. My antenna hasn't moved and the other OTA's come in fine. Did they lower the output?


----------



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

jbehm20 said:


> How Dish is responding to the issue:
> 
> "We are working diligently to provide the additional Atlanta Braves games carried by Peachtree TV outside of the Atlanta DMA, but we do not have an agreement at this time. We hope to have a resolution soon."
> 
> Hopefully Dish* will pick up Peachtree. A lot of angry customers.


What is the best way to communicate to the people at Dish, that we want Peachtree TV's coverage of the Atlanta Braves games added to Dish as has been done with every other provider in Georgia? Maybe if enough people let them know , they will wake up and get this done.


----------



## jep (May 2, 2008)

jbehm20 said:


> How Dish is responding to the issue:
> 
> "We are working diligently to provide the additional Atlanta Braves games carried by Peachtree TV outside of the Atlanta DMA, but we do not have an agreement at this time. We hope to have a resolution soon."
> 
> Hopefully Dish* will pick up Peachtree. A lot of angry customers.


That BLOWS. I'm in South Carolina, which is SUPPOSED to be in the Braves market.

A friend of mine in Charleston has CommunistCast, and he gets the games on PeachTree.

A coworker has DirecTV, and he gets the games on PeachTree.

And I'm stuck with #[email protected]$%#& Dish Network and NO games because they don't carry Peachtree.

I repeat: That BLOWS, and I curse the ground that Ted Turner walks on.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jep said:


> I repeat: That BLOWS, and I curse the ground that Ted Turner walks on.


Many of us do.


----------



## MLB1400 (Aug 8, 2004)

sasserfolk said:


> What is the best way to communicate to the people at Dish, that we want Peachtree TV's coverage of the Atlanta Braves games added to Dish as has been done with every other provider in Georgia? Maybe if enough people let them know , they will wake up and get this done.


Yeah, is there anyway to get through to them other than e-mailing or dealing with CSRs on the phone?


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

Any update on this? Should we keep calling the CSRs in India or do e-mails work better? Do we write to [email protected]?


----------



## MLB1400 (Aug 8, 2004)

Time is running out... first week of June is an entire week of Peachtree TV games.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

Somebody asked the question on an Atlanta Braves board, is DISH not going to pick up the Peachtree games for its customers inside the Braves Territory?

My provider, DirecTV, has them and Comcast has them too.


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

Good question, I've about had it with the situation. My suggestion is to do the same thing I am doing, call and e-mail Dish EVERY DAY and request this channel. If it doesn't get added before the first of June when they start showing several games in a row, I'm "moving" to Atlanta so I can get it as a local channel. Enough's enough and they need to get this up.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Chris Walker said:


> Good question, I've about had it with the situation. My suggestion is to do the same thing I am doing, call and e-mail Dish EVERY DAY and request this channel. If it doesn't get added before the first of June when they start showing several games in a row, I'm "moving" to Atlanta so I can get it as a local channel. Enough's enough and they need to get this up.


Not that it makes any difference, but I don't think PeachtreeTV as a local channel shows the Braves in HD like they do OTA but I may be wrong about that. But, it's better than nothing. 
It looks really good OTA.


----------



## dewey brunner (May 1, 2006)

I have been a "die hard" braves fan since the 70's when I lived in Atlanta. I moved to Tampa, Fl. about 20 years ago and have been getting Braves telecast up until this year. Only time I received one was when ESPN broadcast one earlier this year.
Hopefully Dish will make it possible for those of us in Fl. to receive these games. Will do what I can to convince them.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

dewey brunner said:


> I have been a "die hard" braves fan since the 70's when I lived in Atlanta. I moved to Tampa, Fl. about 20 years ago and have been getting Braves telecast up until this year. Only time I received one was when ESPN broadcast one earlier this year.
> Hopefully Dish will make it possible for those of us in Fl. to receive these games. Will do what I can to convince them.


FWIW, ESPN is broadcasting the Braves games Wednesday night and Fox is showing the Braves on Saturday. Are you not able to get SportSouth and FSN?


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

dewey brunner said:


> I have been a "die hard" braves fan since the 70's when I lived in Atlanta. I moved to Tampa, Fl. about 20 years ago and have been getting Braves telecast up until this year. Only time I received one was when ESPN broadcast one earlier this year.
> Hopefully Dish will make it possible for those of us in Fl. to receive these games. Will do what I can to convince them.


Switch to Directv. There on channel 617 But, no HD


----------



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

Chris Walker said:


> Any update on this? Should we keep calling the CSRs in India or do e-mails work better? Do we write to [email protected]?


Here's the reply I got from my e-mail to customer "no" service at Dish.

Dear DISH Network Customer,

Thank you for your e-mail. Specific information regarding your request for Peachtree TV is not currently available. We would like to add that channel, to make viewers like you happy, but we do not know if or when this will happen. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.

We thank you for your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers. Please stay tuned for consumer Charlie Chats that are broadcast monthly on Channel 101 or logon to our website for future programming announcements.

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to www.dishnetwork.com or reply to this email.

Sincerely,

DISH Network E-care


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

sasserfolk said:


> Here's the reply I got from my e-mail to customer "no" service at Dish.
> 
> Dear DISH Network Customer,
> 
> ...


I've gotten mixed responses, but I always hear that at least they are working on it and I'm not getting a "not enough demand" or "no plans" answer. Just keep on e-mailing and calling and using the customer service chat on the website, keep the pressure on them. We have to let them know how important this channel is.


----------



## dewey brunner (May 1, 2006)

In Florida the only time we get the Braves is when ESPN occasionally broadcast. FSN or Fox Sport South will only broadcast when they play Miami or Tampa Devil Rays. (which is rare). Not sure if Direct or Cable companies broad cast down here.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

FL isn't in Braves TV territory. 

I am kind of surprised that DISH doesn't have the Peachtree games. DISH had Turner South before DirecTV did.


----------



## bravesgirl (Jul 18, 2005)

Yesterday I talked to dish csr she said there have been alot of requests for this channel. On the Charlie Chat they said that there trying to work out a deal with peachtree tv. I hope its real soon dont get to watch a game till Sunday.


----------



## MLB1400 (Aug 8, 2004)

bravesgirl said:


> Yesterday I talked to dish csr she said there have been alot of requests for this channel. On the Charlie Chat they said that there trying to work out a deal with peachtree tv. I hope its real soon dont get to watch a game till Sunday.


Yeah, on the last Charlie Chat they said they were "very close." That was on June 9.


----------



## bravesgirl (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah this is ridiculous. Whats taking so long for the deal to go through? I am pissed off for missing so many games. I really like to hear Chip Caray broadcast games.


----------



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

MLB1400 said:


> Yeah, on the last Charlie Chat they said they were "very close." That was on June 9.


This article was in today's Albany (GA) Herald newspaper:

So sorry, Braves fans - DISH, Peachtree TV still at odds

Peachtree TV, home to many Atlanta Braves game this year, still has not reached an agreement with DISH Network to carry the live feed, despite deals having been done months ago with DirecTV and Mediacom. 
Danny Aller

ATLANTA - After TBS dropped the Atlanta Braves earlier this year, some Braves fans would say that two out of three local networks picking up the team's games via the Atlanta-based Peachtree TV feed wasn't so bad.

But those folks aren't DISH Network subscribers.

Some three months into the Braves season, DISH Network and Peachtree TV still have not reached an agreement to broadcast Atlanta's games, according to Peachtree TV senior director of public relations, Gina McKenzie, despite the fact that deals with both Mediacom Cable (Channel 77) and DirecTV (Channel 617) have been in place for months.

But don't lose hope just yet, McKenzie told The Herald on Monday.

"There are negotiations still in progress with DISH for the Braves' (coverage area, spanning six states) in hopes that we can come to terms and broadcast the remaining games," McKenzie said. "Nothing is finalized, but I think there's still a chance."

When asked if the negotiations had reached a standstill, McKenzie said that wasn't the case, adding the wheels of motion were "absolutely" still turning.

When the local DISH Network office in Albany was reached Monday, a secretary for the company would only say, "We've had lots of call, but we have no new information."


----------



## bravesgirl (Jul 18, 2005)

I am tired of waiting. Dish is always the last one to put a new channel up. I have missed alot of games this month before you know it the season will be over. Hurry up dish I want my braves.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Emphasis added:


bravesgirl said:


> I am tired of waiting. *Dish is always the last one to put a new channel up.* I have missed alot of games this month before you know it the season will be over. Hurry up dish I want my braves.


On May 15th DISH added four HD channels that DirecTV still doesn't have. A fifth was added June 11th. "Always" isn't a fair statement.

I hope the Braves games are made available to you soon ... but perspective is important.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

bravesgirl said:


> Yeah this is ridiculous. Whats taking so long for the deal to go through? I am pissed off for missing so many games. I really like to hear Chip Caray broadcast games.


You had me right up to the Chip Caray comment.


----------



## Grandpa Train (Mar 19, 2005)

James Long said:


> Emphasis added:On May 15th DISH added four HD channels that DirecTV still doesn't have. A fifth was added June 11th. "Always" isn't a fair statement.
> 
> I hope the Braves games are made available to you soon ... but perspective is important.


Our perspective is we are missing 45 Brave games, which we have SEEN for at least 30 years. Here in Montgomery, we have no radio for Brave games. I have MLB.TV, and can see every game, every day, except the one team 162 miles away because it is blacked out on MLB.TV. People here have Peachtree on Knology, Charter, and Directv. That is my perspective.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

On any given game day, the Braves can potentially appear one any one of no less than (not then)
13 different channels on my local Comcast here in Brunswick, Georgia, up from 11 channels last year.
This is _not_ necessarily a good thing, in that either the schedule is off, PTV doesn't come through
on CSS, or the guide is in error. By the time I find the game, it's half over and I'm in a pissy mood. :ramblinon

On one of the few HD channels, FSN HD, the game (usually) appears as scheduled, but there is no
frakin' audio. There has been no frakin' audio on FSN HD since the season began, and tuning in
the radidio which broadcasts in realtime with about a three-second time differential that serves up
the outcome of every pitch and most of the action before I actually see it on my awesome HD
widescreen leaves me totally frustrated! :hair:

For me, this has been the _worst_ season ever for watching the Braves on tv and I don't know who to
blame. C'mon MLB. Braves and Comcast -- stop thinking of only yourselves for once and consider
the fans who pay the bills. It may be too late for this year, but if things don't improve, I may not be
back next year. 

Please, ...do the right thing, the brave thing, and get it together for the fans of the game.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=124324&highlight=braves+2008


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Nick said:


> On one of the few HD channels, FSN HD, the game (usually) appears as scheduled, but there is no
> frakin' audio. There has been no frakin' audio on FSN HD since the season began, and tuning in
> the radidio which broadcasts in realtime with about a three-second time differential that serves up
> the outcome of every pitch and most of the action before I actually see it on my awesome HD
> widescreen leaves me totally frustrated! :hair: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=124324&highlight=braves+2008


There's bound to be a way to run the radio audio thru your computer and apply a 3-second delay.

I know, that's a crazy thing to have to do...


----------



## MLB1400 (Aug 8, 2004)

Looks like there's been some uplink activity on this on 129°:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131620&page=2


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> On any given game day, the Braves can potentially appear one any one of no less than (not then)
> 13 different channels on my local Comcast here in Brunswick, Georgia, up from 11 channels last year.
> This is _not_ necessarily a good thing, in that either the schedule is off, PTV doesn't come through
> on CSS, or the guide is in error. By the time I find the game, it's half over and I'm in a pissy mood. :ramblinon
> ...


]

A deal has been struck with Dish.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> ]A deal has been struck with Dish.


Do you have a source for this?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Grandpa Train said:


> Our perspective is we are missing 45 Brave games, which we have SEEN for at least 30 years. Here in Montgomery, we have no radio for Brave games. I have MLB.TV, and can see every game, every day, except the one team 162 miles away because it is blacked out on MLB.TV. People here have Peachtree on Knology, Charter, and Directv. That is my perspective.


Dish wasn't the company that divested themselves of Braves programming on TBS Superstation. TBS wanted national rights, they had to give up local rights. QED.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick said:


> ...potentially appear one any one of no less than (not then)...


:thats: :righton:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick said:


> On one of the few HD channels, FSN HD, the game (usually) appears as scheduled, but there is no
> frakin' audio.


Contact [email protected] and report this.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> Contact [email protected] and report this.


Nick's complaining about a feed on his local Comcast.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> Nick's complaining about a feed on his local Comcast.


In that case, sending that email probably wouldn't help. :blush:


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> In that case, sending that email probably wouldn't help. :blush:


You mean the all-powerful Charlie isn't all-powerful after all? I'm so disappointed.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Kheldar said:


> You mean the all-powerful Charlie isn't all-powerful after all? I'm so disappointed.


I still think it's worth a shot.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

I personally HATE peachtree tv with a passion, you can't get them in HD  I why can't TBS just cover the games like always or sports south. Sure they do play reruns of Family Guy and that is the only positive thing about them.


----------



## MLB1400 (Aug 8, 2004)

Any updates on the WPCH uplink? Was it just HD for Atlanta or is there any hope on the Southeast getting the Braves games soon?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

satgeek550 said:


> I personally HATE peachtree tv with a passion, you can't get them in HD  I why can't TBS just cover the games like always or sports south. Sure they do play reruns of Family Guy and that is the only positive thing about them.


Well, I watched last nights game in HD on C band.


----------



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, were past the All-Star break and we Dish customers are still the only pay TV customers that cannot get the Braves games on Peachtree TV. What can possibly be the hold up!


----------



## primey (Nov 24, 2003)

sasserfolk said:


> Well, were past the All-Star break and we Dish customers are still the only pay TV customers that cannot get the Braves games on Peachtree TV. What can possibly be the hold up!


 Yeppers Direct Tv and Charter both carry PTV in my area of NWGA, but I am a dishnetwork customer currently getting the pickle as well. Gee I hope they get this resolved before the season ends.

Primey


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

sasserfolk said:


> What can possibly be the hold up!


Your gue$$ i$ a$ good a$ mine. $o $orry $a$$erfolk.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

heisman said:


> Your gue$$ i$ a$ good a$ mine. $o $orry $a$$erfolk.


Early welcome back!


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

While I am disappointed that I can't get the Braves on Peachtree, I am just about to the point where I don't care anymore.  

The Braves are a big longshot now to reach the playoffs, Chipper isn't going to hit .400, and they just lost 2 of 3 to the last place Nationals. I watched as much as I could of the Braves on FSN South and SportsSouth in the first half of the season, but with football starting up soon, I think my baseball watching is just about over this season. :nono:


----------



## MLB1400 (Aug 8, 2004)

yeah, with the Braves bowing out of the race it looks less likely Dish will keep working to make a deal.

so how about next year? I wonder if the games will be distributed to cable/satellite companies again or hopefully they will find a better way to get them on the air - and hopefully for everyone.


----------

